# сДЮКХ wget. йЮЙ АШРЭ?

## Plastikman14

сДЮКХК wget, РЕОЕПЭ МЕ ЛНЦС ЯЙЮВЮРЭ МЕ НДХМ ОЮЙЕР, Б Р.В. Х ЯЮЛ wget. вРН ДЕКЮРЭ?

----------

## ManJak

Вопрос:

```
Удалил wget, теперь не могу скачать не один пакет, в т.ч. и сам wget. Что делать?
```

Скачать по FTP и подложить, все, что надо!

И собрать.

----------

## ManJak

ЗЫ

Кодировка форума KOI8, но это так   :Wink:  , информация к размышлению.

----------

## viy

Да как сказать --- "к размышлению"...

Слишком часто в последнее время сыпятся посты в win-1251, надо быть внимательней.

----------

## Plastikman14

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> ЗЫ
> 
> Кодировка форума KOI8, но это так   , информация к размышлению.

 

Ну пишу я с маздайной машины....

----------

## ManJak

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

>  *ManJak wrote:*   ЗЫ
> 
> Кодировка форума KOI8, но это так   , информация к размышлению. 
> 
> Ну пишу я с маздайной машины....

 

Да, фиг с ним, так-то получилось собрать?

Я-бы начал с wget   :Very Happy: 

А дальше стандартно

----------

## Plastikman14

Ебилда нет. Где его можно взять?

----------

## ManJak

emerge sync

emerge-webrsync

----------

## Plastikman14

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Ебилда нет. Где его можно взять?

 

emerge-webrsync не работает без wget   :Confused: 

----------

## viy

1) Качаешь срез портов с любого зеркала, где оный есть --- хоть броузером. Распаковываешь в /usr/portage, грохнув старое содержимое этого каталога.

Запускаешь emerge --metadata, если есть желание обновить кэш --- можно опустить.

2) Далее запускаешь emerge -fpv wget и смотришь все исходники+патчы, которые нужны для сборки wget'а. Для каждого файла будут даны ссылки на несколько зеркал. Качаешь каким угодно способом и складываешь в /usr/portage/distfiles.

3) Дальше все понятно...

----------

## ManJak

less `which emerge-webrsync `

И сделать все руками не судьба?

Там всего 3-4 действия!

если неправ - поправьте, вчитываться лень.

----------

## Plastikman14

Есть пакет, есть ебилд. Скажите как собрать его руками. Я готов к переустановке системы.

----------

## ManJak

Можно еще проще (если вспомнить, как ставилось)

скачать последний portage-*.tar.bz2

# tar -xvjf portage-*.tar.bz2 -C /usr

----------

## ManJak

Думаю, что переустанавливать ничего не надо, т.к. снесен только wget

```
1) Скачать последний срез портов с:

ftp://mirror.averse.net/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20050916.tar.bz2

(ftp://mirror.averse.net/pub/gentoo/snapshots/)

2) Распаковать:

# tar -xvjf portage-*.tar.bz2 -C /usr

3) # emerge --metadata

4) Скачать wget и все необходимое к нему

Где-нибудь тут (напишет команда):

# emerge -pf wget

5) Положить wget в /usr/portage/distfiles

# mv wget-*.tar.gz /usr/portage/distfiles

6) Пересобрать:

# emerge wget
```

Вроде, все

----------

## ManJak

Я, правда, так и не понял, что мешает сделать просто:

```
1) # emerge sync

 :?:  :?:  :?: 

И получить работоспособное деревор портов сразу

2) Скачать руками в дистфайлы wget-овские файлы, которые необходимы для сборки (см. выше)?

3) Собрать wget
```

Помоему, это проще

----------

## Plastikman14

Всем огромное спасибо за помощь. Всё получилось!

----------

